# Haven't told the wife about my first gun



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I certainly would like some feedback / suggestions on how to handle this. My wife and I are new to prepping. We are not concerned to the level of making our own garden / post-apocalypse planning. Rather, we are at this point only concerned to the level of pandemic or temporary breakdown until troops or whatever move in to regain control. To that end, we have enough water and supplies to last us for a month. For us, that is sufficient.

As part of our kit, we have a couple of knives and a 19,000,000 volt tazer for close quarters, Mace in the cars/purse/backpack/house for a few feet away, however no gun until my recent acquisition of a Glock 19 Gen 4. Growing up in Panama, she experienced the U.S. invasion with just her brother and mom, as her dad was on the other side of the country working on a construction project. They too had a gun and her brother who was 16 at the time was the one left to use it if he had to. She should understand based on this alone, but she is so damn anti-gun.

She is going to flip when I tell her about mine. Any suggestions?

hansonb4


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

You have knives and a tazer, it's not like this graduation is that much of a leap. b/t/w don't assume troops will come to restore order....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is an edited post, my first one was ripping, direct and to the point. In an effort to be a kinder, gentler Slippy I've changed my post.

I have no suggestions.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Uh, she doesn't know about the taser either


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

First, the G 19 is a great weapon! Now you need to stock ammo and extra magazines. So, on your next trip together say to your wife, "honey I need to stop at this store to pick up a few times" Would you care to join me? Once inside, inform her that on a whim you stopped last week and looked. Just prior to leaving, another customer started talking about SHTF and gang issues. Additionally, the topic turned to concealed carry and how it reduces attacks so I felt compelled to purchase a Glock! I hope you understand and will go with me to a class so we can learn gun safety and laws.

If she spends any time on a computer suggest that she reads a few articles here Guns Save Lives - Stories of Self Defense
Good luck!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> ...She is going to flip when I tell her about mine. Any suggestions?
> 
> hansonb4


She didn't hear you squeal like a little girl? :razz:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Sit her down and talk to her about it. She is your wife. If she is rabidly anti-gun and refuses to change her mind, you have a major problem. Read articles about homeowners, both men and women, who have defended themselves with firearms. By a small handgun safe and tell her that it will be locked up until/if needed..... The best thing you can do, if you are able, is to take her to a good firing range, have her (and YOU) get some firearms training, and actually fire it a few times. I think that there is a good chance that if you could actually get her to go through a class and fire it a few times she will discover that she likes it. That's what happened with my sister-in-law. 

As for the "head of the household" comment, the first thing that comes to mind for me is Muslims. Personally my wife and I have always gone with the Partnership type of marriage. Maybe that's because when I was in the Military I was often gone for months and even years at a time. When first married my wife didn't like me owning firearms but as long as I kept them locked up and put where kids couldn't get to them, she was alright. Over time and especially with me starting to be away from home allot, she learned to fire them and came to the point where she liked having them around. Now that I have my Concealed Carry Permit she every now and then makes sure that I have my pistol with me when we go shopping. 

Just a funny story, when there was the big scare about all the computers crashing in the year 2,000, one of her friends at work was talking about how the preps her and her husband were doing and then asked my wife what we were doing. We didn't really talk about preps to anyone back then, so my wife gave her a flippant but also a "teaching" comment. She said "well, you don't like guns so don't have any in your house but we do. We know where you live. That's all the prepping we need". The woman was shocked, but about a week later she started asking my wife about where to go to buy a gun and how to get trained on using one. No, we have never thought about robbing other people, my wife just has a weird sense of humor and the women she was talking to was one of those who harps on and attacks those who own firearms. Now she is what some people might call a "gun nut".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Well...where do I start? Hmmm
> 
> One more thing, wussified psuedo heads of households who are too ****ing afraid to tell his wife that he has a big bad gun (but probably has no idea how to use it effectively) will also be a target by the Alpha Terrorists who get off sodomizing men.
> 
> Good luck.


Actually Slippy, my wife was anti-gun when we got married. Long story short, she didn't know we had one until one time in a small RV it looked like we really needed one. She was not unhappy when I pulled it out and put it on my lap.

She is not anti-gun anymore and she is aware of most of what I have. I have taken her shooting but she is still not a fan.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks. Will see how it goes. She has a bad cold today. Maybe today is the day since her immune and her guard is down


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't hold back Slippy, tell us how you really feel! lol!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Secrets are never a good thing in a marriage. Man up, tell her you have it, show it to her, tell her that got it to defend her. After that, prepair for her to throw herself at you, and beg to be taken by your supreme manhood.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I guess I woke up in a bad mood or something, I've been busting everyone's chops this morning. Sorry.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey - no offense taken. We have a policy where we don't lie to each other. In the past she has asked whether I have a gun and truthfully I have said no. I was going to wait until she asked again and truthfully say yes, we do. But me thinks it wiser just to tell her without waiting.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Take your wife by the hand and say this is where we are keeping the gun until I buy more.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> This is an edited post, my first one was ripping, direct and to the point. In an effort to be a kinder, gentler Slippy I've changed my post.
> 
> I have no suggestions


Does this make everyone happy now?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I guess I woke up in a bad mood or something, *I've been busting everyone's chops this morning. Sorry.*


:lol: It wasn't taken that way. It's all good between friends. :lol: I just kinda know where he is coming from. Been there, done that.

The memory just came flooding back. My wife and I are opposites. I still can't figure out why she has put up with me for over 25 yrs. AND we are best friends to boot. Go figure.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Can't do videos from phone like I used too. 
Look up on YouTube, brutal home invasion, I think it was NY. Graphic video, shows a huge guy punching a throwing a woman around her living room . He beat her bad. The woman was scared to scream, becouse of her child in the house. 
Then reasonably explain to her that your main goal us her safety, and that police are only there to fill out a report, or worse, a chaulk outline.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Secrets are never a good thing in a marriage. Man up, tell her you have it, show it to her, tell her that got it to defend her. After that, prepair for her to throw herself at you, and beg to be taken by your supreme manhood.


Sparkyprep 
That is classic good stuff! You made me smile this morning when everything else was pissing me off, thanks man!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Like others have mentioned, get online and look up some examples of guns saving innocent people's lives. Allow her to see, or read for herself how having a gun to defend oneself is a very good thing. Remind her that owning a gun does not turn good people into bad people, but can prevent bad people from doing harm to good people. 
I firmly believe that not only should women be alright with their men owning guns, but should also learn to use them and get their CCP and carry one. After all, most thugs look for who they perceive as the easy target, usually female or the elderly.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I see a marriage counselor in your future...:lol:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In 2010 (the latest year for which I found *full* stats were available) depending on who you read, firearms were uses between 1/2 million times and 2.5 million times to stop crimes. In 2010, there were 1,246,248 violent crimes and 9,082,887 property crimes. The average response time for the police is about 10 minutes, best 9 minutes, worst 11-12 minutes. 
What if the bad guy has a gun, your knife or tazer is, well not all that great.
A tazer is ok but what if there is more than one bad guy. If it's winter, the tazer may not penetrate heavy clothing of the bad guy. 
Please get training for your firearm, it is a must. If you can get your wife to go shooting at a range with you, you might be surprised at her response. Some women, as with my wife, feel empowered, and are excellent shoots which increases the feeling of empowerment.
My wife now has her own pistol, rifle and were working on a new shotgun for me, she like mine, way too much.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Most women wont care about the crime stats. Im willing to bet its going to be about "a breach of trust" "why didn't you talk to me about this" "^-^ I thought we agreed" "bla bla bla you're fired"

Let us know how it goes over.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My wife gave me clear, concise instructions that contained no ambiguity. "We need to stock up on guns and ammunition". Being an obedient husband I followed orders.

You absolutely cannot hide this from her. You should have discussed it before you bought it. The "It's easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission." does not apply in the married home in my opinion. Now that you have bought one you have two obstacles to overcome instead of just one. If she was opposed to firearms before you will be asking her to change her whole way of thinking. Start with telling her it will make you feel more secure. It will make you better able to protect her. Tell her in a changing world ideas have to change. The world is a dangerous place now, far more dangerous than it was when we were younger. I hope you agree.

As for not telling her when you bought it? You are on your own with that one buddy. All I can say is hopefully she will let you put the pin back in that grenade. If she doesn't...........well, so long.

And the kinder, gentler Slippy is a wus! Get rid of him now. We are used to the abrasive, opinionated one that says crude things.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Honesty is the best policy .
Tell her asap about the pistol. 
Explain to her that if she is not comfortable firing it she does not have to but your overwhelming desire to protect her and yourself superseded her fears.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Does this make everyone happy now?


Was awakened by the phone this morning. Twice. Didn't get a full four hours of sleep.

Ain't nothing gonna make me happy. People at work will learn this in a couple hours. :lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> Honesty is the best policy .
> Tell her asap about the pistol.
> Explain to her that if she is not comfortable firing it she does not have to but your overwhelming desire to protect her and yourself superseded her fears.


Yup, tell her your actions supersede what her thoughts and fears are and that will convince her. Yup, that'll work.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I think your in deep trouble Hanson


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Yup, tell her your actions supersede what her thoughts and fears are and that will convince her. Yup, that'll work.


I see your point, Maybe I am not the best to give advice. Raised in the south, its a gun culture down here.

The point I was trying to get across is that if the OP has bought a gun without his wife knowing, he should go ahead and tell her about it.
Not to stomp on his wife's, fears or concerns but I just don't get being afraid of a gun just because its a gun.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Being in the south is an advantage. But, I married a native Texan. She was brought up to be anti-gun.

You are correct in the fact that secrets in a marriage is not good. I can tell you from experience. :lol: That being said, breaking the news to your wife that you own a gun needs to be done carefully. Mine didn't happen until the need arose. Then she was ok with it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> And the kinder, gentler Slippy is a wus! Get rid of him now. We are used to the abrasive, opinionated one that says crude things.


Tears in my eyes, CSI, tears in my eyes!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Being in the south is an advantage. But, I married a native Texan. She was brought up to be anti-gun.
> 
> You are correct in the fact that secrets in a marriage is not good. I can tell you from experience. :lol: That being said, breaking the news to your wife that you own a gun needs to be done carefully. Mine didn't happen until the need arose. Then she was ok with it.


I guess this is were we will disagree on the OP's dilemma.
IMO - He went out and bought a pistol because he wanted it over his wife's objection/concern. He need to own his decision and step up and tell her about it asap.
No amount of delicate talk or tact is gonna change that he acted out on his wishes over hers.... own the decision. Don't hide it.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

A little story, may or may not help your dilemma.
Most all our married life in my line of work I carried a gun, my wife hated the gun, had too keep it locked away when at home and don't ever get it out except to go to work. The reason was as a RN she worked the first few years of her career in a busy emergency room and saw what guns can do to a human being. the younger ones worked on her the most.
Now that we have retired and started prepping and the way things are on the streets these days with car jacking's, robberies and such that she saw the light so too speak and went to CCW classes bought herself a gun that she carries in her purse and we go to the range on a regular basis. 
In short show her the way life is and why you need protection i these days. It isn't Ozzie and Harriet any more. That last sentence may be too old for some.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess I don't understand why you wouldn't have discussed it with her prior to your purchase. You may have broken down some of the trust in the marriage. I spoke with my wife at length before buying my Ruger. She was anti gun also. She has yet to shoot it, but knows all the workings of the gun, how to load, how to chamber, how to tell if there is a round in the chamber etc. I get it out once in a while and quiz her on it. I got a 9mm so it wouldn't be too big for her to shoot. 
Bring it up sooner than later. You don't need her finding it.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Hanson, you need to man up, now. Sometimes it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. You broke her trust, so now you need to regain it. She'll come around. As others have stated, have videos and articles about violent attacks available, but don't force it. When she see's that you're trying to do the right thing for the family, she'll forgive.

In the mean time, stock up on ammo. Take handgun safety and training classes. Check out concealed carry classes and state requirements for your area. Practice, practice and practice some more.

One last thing: Remember, when seconds count, the police are only minutes away. Good luck, and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

So, I told her this am and she was a little quiet. She is with a cold and later in the day i went to the store to buy her medicine because she had run out. When I came home she came downstairs to the kitchen and said "thank you, I love you but I am not all that happy." We are not at each other's throat or anything like that. To her it is more important telling lies and not being truthful. So in the end, she knows that I didn't lie to her and I explained why I had gotten in.

Undoubtedly there will be a conversation around it this evening, but it would have been much worse had I not told her and she found out. And yes, I have already taken two safety classes and the first two classes on CCW.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

You are a man, made your point and that is the end. Most things a man should discuss with a female, actually usually it is best to just let the female make the decision. But when it comes to SECURITY, man talks and that is the end.

You did the right thing. Don't take crap from your wife. You did it for her. Hopefully she can learn to use it.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> So, I told her this am and she was a little quiet. She is with a cold and later in the day i went to the store to buy her medicine because she had run out. When I came home she came downstairs to the kitchen and said "thank you, I love you but I am not all that happy." We are not at each other's throat or anything like that. To her it is more important telling lies and not being truthful. So in the end, she knows that I didn't lie to her and I explained why I had gotten in.
> 
> Undoubtedly there will be a conversation around it this evening, but it would have been much worse had I not told her and she found out. And yes, I have already taken two safety classes and the first two classes on CCW.


::clapping::


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Actually Slippy, my wife was anti-gun when we got married. Long story short, she didn't know we had one until one time in a small RV it looked like we really needed one. She was not unhappy when I pulled it out and put it on my lap.
> 
> She is not anti-gun anymore and she is aware of most of what I have. I have taken her shooting but she is still not a fan.


So, all that time before the RV incident, she thought you were just happy to see her?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I guess I don't know how lucky I am (actually I do). Last Christmas I got my wife an 870. She got me a 700 and a 1911. No discussion, just a trip to the range the next day.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BagLady said:


> So, all that time before the RV incident, she thought you were just happy to see her?


Careful, you are showing your age :lol:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I just can't imagine living without firearms. Of course I've never intentionally shot at a human.....there was this one time tho...What? We were all young and dumb once.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

As a 19 year old I almost shot myself in the foot with my m1 carbine.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

James m said:


> As a 19 year old I almost shot myself in the foot with my m1 carbine.


Every time I try to explain myself to my wife I feel like I did that.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Other posters have given good inputs on how to break it to her. I thought my wife would be against me getting a gun. Now I have five.

But Seriously, you must tell her. Keeping something as serious as a gun secret in a marriage is really asking for trouble.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tell her there was a really good deal on a set of 12 guns that were going FAST..you thought that was way to many..so you talked the guy into selling one of the better guns because you felt better having a gun to protect her in case of riots or looting


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL excellent


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I was anti gun until I knew that the boys and I needed to get trained. I made sure they started getting trained at about 15 & 14 yrs old- it was about 8 more yrs before I started training (about 40)-. now I teach wimmin types (and men and children) how to become comfortable and confident. take her to the range get her lessons. start out on the sr22 and then hand her the glock or m&p9. show her she can do it and be proficient.

in the mean time you need to go to home depot and get yerself a couple of 4 packs of wasp spray that stuff goes 27 feet and can spray for over 2 minutes. much more effective than mace that goes 6-9 feet for 20 seconds at best in a can.

now. you need to let her know with out being armed and trained yer just holding those prepps until the new owner comes along.
but you should make sure you are trained and proficient before you introduce the new family member to her.
theres a big difference between being a gun owner and a gun operator. 

I have a couple of friends that hide their skill and purchase from their wimmin type. and well I guess its just what it is!


If my guns make a date uncomfortable I suggest that we should both see other men.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I was anti gun until I knew that the boys and I needed to get trained.


But you live in California, and I've never met an anti-gun type from Kalifornia. Ever. In my life. Not once.

:shock:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd just say, honey, I bought a gun, wanna see it? What would she do, ask for a divorce? My wife is from Peru where they can't have guns, after her watching some crime shows she said she wanted one. Got a pps 40 and a klcr for her. She loves the power it gives her, :ie able to protect herself. She feels she doesn't feel scared being home alone anymore. Might add, she's a natural at shooting and she didn't know it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

James m said:


> As a 19 year old I almost shot myself in the foot with my m1 carbine.


It's been a long time since I've read the owners manual on my M1, but if I remember correctly, it says: "Thank you for your purchase of the M1 Carbine, Don't shoot yourself in the foot".


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

How do you guys come up with this goofy stuff, I love it!! My wife thinks I'm crazy cause I read posts and start laughing.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I have no suggestions.


Me either.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I cannot add much here. I am pretty sure I agree with Slippy's original post even though he edited it before I read the original. Enough guys that I respect mentioned it, that I am pretty sure I would have agreed 110% had I read the original. The only thing I can offer is an exchange Mrs Inor and her mother had several years ago.

My mother-out-law was an extreme anti-gunner, to the point that she thought all guns should be outlawed. (Don't worry, Mrs Inor DID NOT inherit that gene.) At a holiday dinner in 1997 at our house it somehow came out that we had just bought out our 8th or 10th gun together. (For some reason that was a big "relationship" thing to Mrs Inor.) Anyway, my mother-out-law went absolutely ballistic. Mrs Inor, in her best layed-back minimalistic style, said: "But it is really fun and it is something we can do together". That was another of those moments when I said to myself: "that is why I married that girl!"

Mom-out-law never warmed to me again after that. Oh well...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> So, I told her this am and she was a little quiet. She is with a cold and later in the day i went to the store to buy her medicine because she had run out. When I came home she came downstairs to the kitchen and said "thank you, I love you but I am not all that happy." We are not at each other's throat or anything like that. To her it is more important telling lies and not being truthful. So in the end, she knows that I didn't lie to her and I explained why I had gotten in.
> 
> Undoubtedly there will be a conversation around it this evening, but it would have been much worse had I not told her and she found out. And yes, I have already taken two safety classes and the first two classes on CCW.


Not its time to get your wife signed up for the CCW and basic firearms classes herself. Easy explanation as since a firearm is in the house you would feel safer if she knew how to use it if need be. And then hopefully she will get hooked and you will be celebrating major milestones like purchasing your 10th or 12th firearm together like others 

Oh and your a brave man... I would never admit when the wife is sick... she is already normally on a war path and adding fuel to a feverish fire will only consume me in those evil flames of zod.... yes that bad bro... that bad.

(I hide in the corner with my firearm protecting the children from her wrath....) Maybe a little bit of an exageration...... maybe.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

"If my guns make a date uncomfortable I suggest that we should both see other men." 

Thanks Shotlady, I just blew coffee out through my nose.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife was shot in the head 17 years ago, due to a negligent discharge, before I met her. A 9mm entered her left temple, tumbled around and exited her right cheek. She lost her left eye, and has a fake one. If anyone has a reason to fear and hate firearms, it is her. Amazingly, she left the hospital only 9 days later. She is the strongest person I know, even with the debilitating injuries she carries with her to this day and beyond.

With that being said, she is the most pro gun woman I know. She loves going shooting with me, and calls my SR1911 " her gun". There is not a firearm she will not try. ARs, 308 bolts, shotguns, every pistol people bring when it's range day, you name it she shoots it with a big smile. She encourages everyone she meets to be armed and to carry.

I only wish there was a way to get her as a face of the pro gun movement to act as a foil to the Brady's and Gifford's of the antis.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shotlady said:


> If my guns make a date uncomfortable I suggest that we should both see other men.


SL,
That is freakin' classic! 
You have got to get some bumper stickers and tee shirts made up for the ladies that you train. Great job!!!!!::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## Badcompany (Jun 28, 2014)

To put it bluntly, grow a set dude.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

To the "alphas" who've offered their advice, either they're bluffing, or have no understanding of what a competent marriage looks like.

Yes, you are the man of the household. That means you are responsible for things that your wife should not need to concern herself with.
However, that does not mean you get to run roughshod over her deeply held convictions.

No sugar coating here, buying a gun behind your wife's back was a bad idea.
You knew her disposition toward them, and disregarded it. This is not an acceptable action in a mutual relationship.
Your chosen course of action will cast doubt into your marriage.
You are an incredibly lucky man to have found a woman that can reason with you instead of reacting irrationally.
Your wife needs to be your partner, in marriage, and in the trenches. She should be able to count on you 110%, and you on her.
Jeopardizing this is horribly detrimental.

All on this board hold to the understanding that a firearm is an equalizer. We know their purpose, and we know their risks.
Your wife only knows one side of this, the risk.
You should have taken the time to introduce her to the justifiable purposes of owning a firearm before purchasing one.
Should have given her a timetable to date of purchase. Laid out a course of action leading up to bringing a real gun into her house, which would have included use and safety training.
This would have given her time to accept it, and deal with the fact that you, as head of the household, know her feelings, sympathize with them, but will still take the correct actions to secure your family's safety.

I say again, you have a very good wife to have accepted this the way she did.
Do not take advantage of her understanding nature. She is your closest ally.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

This doesn't address your issue, but I want to share what happens when we get a new gun in the house.

I buy and trade a LOT of guns, I am a collector of military weapons. When I get in a new gun, we always perform the same ritual... I pop the magazine out of it (assuming it is in it, clear the gun in front of her, then we go through all of the features of the gun, the safety (and or multiple safeties), the proper insertion of the magazine, the proper way to charge the gun, the proper way to unload the gun without firing it, etc. Mostly it's very routine, since she is a gun-person as well... sometimes when a gun is a bit funky (for example, a Wather P-38 with it's European magazine release built into the butt of the gun) then she learns something new, mostly it's old hat by now. She is proficient will all types of firearms, semi-auto, bolt action, pump, wheel gun... everything. 

It's my sad fate in life that she's a much better shot than I am, and that she has a month off in the summer that she generally spends 2-3 hours a day at the range.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

After my woman left me I just have more time on my hands to prepare for the apocalypse.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My wife is anti gun but i started out with implements to hunt with and a solid safe and ammo lock box. Soon after the purchase of items some may consider personal defense didnt seem odd and target practice nights are a norm for me now and she even makes me snacks and coffee for the range. Gradual adaption and the proof that a firearm is not an evil sentient being but rather a tool and no more dangerous than the person holding it are natural transitions.


----------

